# Costa Coffee Beans



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I've sold plenty of tins of Costa Coffee beans online over the last couple of months, I also use them myself as I love them, I always have them 'in stock' and they're pretty good value.

I've noticed that the dates on the tins can very quite a bit, although the 2 tins I got yesterday have a PD date of 4th November 2011, probably the "freshest" I've had, maybe I'm driving demand up and I'm working through their stock?









---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821750,-3.026030


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

If you like costa coffee get some beans from a proper coffee roaster. You'll be amazed at the improvement. Is that a use by date of November 2012.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a bit surprised that you think these beans are good value. These are supermarket quality beans but above supermarket prices...plus delivery.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> I'm a bit surprised that you think these beans are good value. These are supermarket quality beans but above supermarket prices...plus delivery.


I tried them but they are not as good as fresh beans from has bean. They are cheaper however if you got a costa near you as you can pick it up for less then £4 for 250g tin.

Same with Starbucks beans, £3.72 for 250g bag.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldnt want my money going to Starbucks or Costa....Id rather see it go to a top quality roaster who is prepared to give something back to the coffee community. With Hasbean 250g bags (for e.g) from circa £3.50-4 you'd be mad not to.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I wouldnt want my money going to Starbucks or Costa....Id rather see it go to a top quality roaster who is prepared to give something back to the coffee community. With Hasbean 250g bags (for e.g) from circa £3.50-4 you'd be mad not to.


Depends if you run out on a Friday night and forget to put your order in







lol. Then again, I've found that the Taylor's beans are OK in an emergency and we are all more likely to be closer to a bag of them than a Costa, Starbucks, etc.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

gazbea said:


> Depends if you run out on a Friday night and forget to put your order in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget to place the coffee order? Blasphemy!

Actually I dont need to now.....I have a 3 month In My Mug as an xmas pressie from my Brother! This is very convenient


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I do agree has bean are a million times better then stores but shipping costs need to be calculated as not everyone lives near them.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Forget to place the coffee order? Blasphemy!


Accept my humble apologies... I try not to but it's happened twice. Luckily Morrisons is a brief minute down the road for emergency cases when I can't scrape 16g of coffee together







lol



garydyke1 said:


> Actually I dont need to now.....I have a 3 month In My Mug as an xmas pressie from my Brother! This is very convenient


I've been thinking about one of the coffee subscriptions. Just need to find my coffee location. Got a load of Hasbean beans at home to try but trying to get through my Happy Donkey freeby coffee from the the acquisition of my MC2. Nearly there now though! lol


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

nekromantik said:


> I do agree has bean are a million times better then stores but shipping costs need to be calculated as not everyone lives near them.


Completely agree about the postage fees... Makes more sense of the subscription deals really. Need to get me one of them sorted out.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

What we need is a good roaster in every neighbourhood


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> What we need is a good roaster in every neighbourhood


+1 to this!









If I had the know how I would start up! lol. Oh and money


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

If anyone is over Leeds way Opposite in the Victoria Quarter sell Square Mile at the same price Square Mile sell it at so no postage costs


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

ha ha

yeah a quality roaster selling has bean and james gormet beans at web prices would be amazing.


----------

